# Jörg Sprave Hand Howitzer: The video



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here:






The impact of the 30 mm steel ball is amazing.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Joerg nice video ,that is some serious size ammo you are shooting there
love the slow mo of the impact , thanks for the mention,
We will have the Jorg Sprave Hand Howitzer slingshot up for sale soon in both black aluminium and solid cast bronze
keep an eye out in the vendors section


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

First off, I really like the bronze casting, it looks great and I bet, it feels great, too. I loved the first shot and your reaction to the gelatine dropping dead. 
I just wanted to note, that you should show the titles a little longer. You have to pause to read them.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Love your destruction video's, **** would not want one of those to go astray and hit your hand be a bit more than a bruise more like a crush injury.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Excellent video.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

hawk2009 said:


> would not want one of those to go astray and hit your hand be a bit more than a bruise more like a crush injury.


Yes, we are no cowards here at the Slingshot Channel!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Seriously without sparking a crazed pshyco killer thread.. thats surely death if hit in the head.(human)


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

great video that's some serious impacts


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

followed by







.... did you see THAT ! excellent vid..... excellent


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

WooHoo! What an awesome laugh!







Made me start laughing just hearing it.









Long live the Hand Howitzer!


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the part were Joerg reacts to table falling from the force of the shoot. The pure joy he exclaims pefectly demonstrates why he is.
Thanks for all you do, keep them flying hard.


----------



## aussie (Dec 3, 2010)

Very impressive power. 
As I understand it ballistic gelatine has the same density as the human flesh. If that is correct then a shot with that weapon would penetrate half way through a body if it didn't contact any bone. Sound correct?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Not quite, the ball has to penetrate clothes and skin first.

Ballistic gel is more like a hunk of raw boneless beef or pork ready for the oven.

These big balls have trouble penetrating thick textile and skin, but a hit would no doubts cause massive trauma and subcutaneous bleeding.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW...WOW...WOW!


----------

